# Affidavit of Financial Support for Filipino Wife to Travel?



## madeinamerican (3 mo ago)

Hey all, have a question re: the wife traveling with me outside Philippines. She's still a PI citizen and we plan to visit Thailand and other countries soon. She tells me that according to those she knows, she will need an affidavit of financial support from me in order to get clearance from the PI immigration to travel. This sounds ludicrous to me but it's the PI so...yeah, nothing much makes sense over there, especially their governmental policies.

Has anyone had to get this, and if you did, where did you acquire one? Thanks very much for any help anyone can provide. If it helps, we plan to travel from Cebu, with a layover in Manilla, then the international flight to Thailand.

TIA


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

My wife (Filipino citizen) travels with me and by herself on a regular basis and there is no affidavit needed.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Is she his wife?????


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

magsasaja said:


> Is she his wife?????


 If you are talking about the foreigner, who have a popular youtube chanel, dont know if they are married, but they are a couple.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

They are engaged


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

So they are not married. Makes a big difference!


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

I don’t really watch YouTube videos about the Philippines as a lot of the stuff is clickbait. I know for a fact one ‘popular’ YouTube girl with expats reads the info from a tele promoter. The boyfriend gives her 20% of any money he makes.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

magsasaja said:


> Is she his wife?????


Fiancee I believe.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

magsasaja said:


> Is she his wife?????


 Why the "???" 
He is in similar age as I and I have "queue" * of good looking Filipinas interested in marrying me :🤣 inspite of I have told many aproachers "Sorry our personalities cant suit as married". And his look older than "mine". 

*Much shorter "queue" now than when I were 60 😭  but contributing too is few new ones find me to contact me now in difference from earlier.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Lunkan said:


> Why the "???"
> He is in similar age as I and I have "queue" * of good looking Filipinas interested in marrying me :🤣 inspite of I have told many aproachers "Sorry our personalities cant suit as married". And his look older than "mine".
> 
> *Much shorter "queue" now than when I were 60 😭  but contributing too is few new ones find me to contact me now in difference from earlier.


The OP poster asked about taking his wife abroad and not a girlfriend. Big difference when it comes to going through immigration.


----------



## madeinamerican (3 mo ago)

Thanks all for the replies. Very helpful!


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

magsasaja said:


> The OP poster asked about taking his wife abroad and not a girlfriend. Big difference when it comes to going through immigration.


 ok. Your three questionmarks made me think of something else


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

It would be prudent to find out if she needs a CFO sticter in her passport.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

madeinamerican said:


> Thanks all for the replies. Very helpful!


I deleted the Dumeguete vlogger (YouTube video) and his fiance "Mae"; he's been with his "Wife" for a while, so this video can just cause unneeded stress for married people. He also claims Dumaguete is a great place to retire. 

MadeinAmerica, welcome to the forum, and sorry it took so long for me to read this thread. Make sure to bring your original marriage certificate when traveling.


----------



## chazFricke (12 mo ago)

M.C.A. said:


> He also claims Dumaguete is a great place to retire.
> 
> Make sure to bring your original marriage certificate when traveling.


So, does any of this apply to a dual-citizen Filipina? My wife and I want to do a bit of international travel once we retire there next year, just curious as to what kind of hassles we're in for.

Also M.C.A, why the emoji after the Dumaguete line? We're initially settling back on Cebu, but also have a place in Bacong and were planning on ending up there eventually. I've only lived on Luzon and Cebu, so I don't know much about N3gros Oriental, but the vloggers and some relatives speak highly of it. Any pitfalls I should be aware of versus Cebu?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

chazFricke said:


> So, does any of this apply to a dual-citizen Filipina? My wife and I want to do a bit of international travel once we retire there next year, just curious as to what kind of hassles we're in for.
> 
> Also M.C.A, why the emoji after the Dumaguete line? We're initially settling back on Cebu, but also have a place in Bacong and were planning on ending up there eventually. I've only lived on Luzon and Cebu, so I don't know much about N3gros Oriental, but the vloggers and somre relatives speak highly of it. Any pitfalls I should be aware of versus Cebu?


My wife is from the Dumaguete area and 25 years ago I would have been more than happy to retire there. Now the city itself is choked with traffic, too many expats so it's sort of a bit seedy now. N3gros is a big island but has a small island feel, there are only a couple of roads across the island so to get anywhere you you end up forever driving around the outside edge. There's a couple of small malls there now but anything big ticket is still a trip to Cebu.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Regarding international travel I'd tend to use her foreign passport, especially if you are using tbe balikbayan privilege. And alway carry a copy of you marriage certificate.


----------

